# blue check hen + brown check cock=??



## citycowgirl (Feb 16, 2011)

What color would I get with a blue check hen and brown check cock? What about a brown check hen/ blue check cock? Thanks


----------



## Gnuretiree (May 29, 2009)

My understanding is any hens would be brown and cocks would be blue.

Hugh


----------



## sreeshs (Aug 16, 2009)

Blue check hen x brown check cock = brown check hens and blue check cocks
Brown check hen x blue check cock = blue check younsters

These are the easiest results  with the assumption that the pigeons are pure for checker pattern and pure for the color expressed.


----------



## citycowgirl (Feb 16, 2011)

thank you!


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

sreeshs said:


> Blue check hen x brown check cock = brown check hens and blue check cocks
> Brown check hen x blue check cock = blue check younsters
> 
> These are the easiest results  with the assumption that the pigeons are pure for checker pattern and pure for the color expressed.


* Brown ck.hen X Blue ck cock= all the blue ck cocks from this mating will also be split for brown and will be able to pass the brown to some of their young hens. Rember that the young hen gets her color from the color gene that the cock passes to the young hen,and that can be blue or brown B] GEORGE*


----------

